

Setting up a Payment Gateway - nayefc

Hello everyone,<p>For anyone that's an online payments expert:<p>I am in the process of researching the process of creating a payment gateway. At this moment, we're thinking of developing a gateway in a region that does not have a single online payment gateway, with huge e-commerce potential and with many, many online solutions out there that are too expensive and just a terrible cheap alternative to a payment gateway.<p>I already know all about IPC compliant and that's not an issue. My question is what would be the best way to reach the dozen or so payment processor platforms? Is it the best way to just reach to an arm acquiring bank in the region, or is there any other ways/companies that assist in doing so?<p>Thank you!
======
rex_gsd
You mean setup a service similar to stripe to be all all in one service, or
the kind where your clients still need to open a merchant account with a bank
and you're just the interface?

~~~
nayefc
I'd say closer to Stripe than open a merchant account with a bank. Any
thoughts?

